# Moving Daytona Beach, any gamers in that area?



## Kage Tenjin (May 8, 2005)

I'm moving to Daytona Beach at the end of the month, and I was wondering a couple of things: What is the in the category of FLGS's and comic book stores in the main part of Daytona Beach, and I also wanted to know if there was anyone here at ENworld that might be up to have a new player?


----------



## LogicsFate (Dec 26, 2005)

New to daytona?(seven months ago)  

Just in case you haven't seen yet there are two FLGS, each conforming to a certain crowd. "Dragon Star" and the one I go to "Chrome Dragon Art" (Soon to be re-named Chrome Dragon Games). I have been thinking about gaming lately and wouldn't mind meeting anouther EN person, though I don't have an active group... o well all in good time


----------

